# Crashed the car at the weekend.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can't believe my luck.

Driving in town the other day I wasn't paying attention and ran into the back of the car in front. Wasn't hard, but I got out of the car to have a look at the damage.

Driver of the other car got out too and he was a dwarf.

He said:

"I'm not happy"

"Which one are you then?" I asked.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

LOL.....the more stupid the better :lol: :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

[smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

That did make me LoL :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

shakes head in disbelief.....

secretly....PMSL :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: I bet he was grumpy


----------

